# Can tetras be kept with Malawi cichlids?



## henryh (Jun 9, 2008)

Hi guys:

Recently I've seen a few cichlid tanks that also had tetras as tankmates. They seemed to get along OK. I was just wondering if this is OK or not recommended. I think the ones I've seen are the larger tetras such as Congo or Silver Dollars. Thanks.


----------



## gaqua (Apr 11, 2008)

Depends on the Tetra. Silver Dollars work well as a dither fish.

But Cardinal or Neon Tetras are basically snacks for larger Malawi cichlids.

I had a friend who had a beautiful planted tank with a school of 24 Neon Tetras. It had won awards and everything at a local planted tank group. Another friend had a tank break and had to hand off his fish, so the guy with the planted tank offered to take in a couple of fish. Namely an 8" long Venustus and a couple of Blue Ahlis.

Within a week the plants were torn up and all the Tetras were mysteriously missing.


----------



## riggs (Sep 21, 2005)

With a Venustus I'm surprised it took that long LOL


----------



## rainmoose (Aug 5, 2008)

gaqua said:


> Silver Dollars work well as a dither fish.


I am in the process of setting up a 48.5G African Cichlid tank, Lake Malawi, Mbuna fish. I love Silver Dollars and didn't think i could put them in because of the diffent ph levels. My tank will be 7.5-8.0 ph (still cycling it). i though Silver Dollars needed a lower ph?

also, what is a dither fish?


----------



## henryh (Jun 9, 2008)

Thanks for the tip on dither fish. Just google it and you get all kind of good information on it. Interesting read. I have a 55 and 75 gallon tank stocked with Malawi cichlids so I may give this dither fish concept a try.


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

if you do try it go with some of the bigger tetra, like congos. i had a school of large serpea tetras in my peacock tank and they were ate in a few days. alot of people use rainbows and gaint danios as dithers in african tanks and they seem to work really good.


----------



## chapman76 (Jun 30, 2004)

To me, you really don't need dither or other fish for Malawi tanks. Juvies will hide more than adults, but that's natural. As they get older, they're out more.

Now, in some of the Tang tanks, dithers are helpful.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Agree you don't need dithers. I did have some Buenos Aires Tetras in my mbuna tank for a while that were left over from cycling. They lasted about a year but got nipped and harrassed a lot.


----------



## xalow (May 10, 2007)

I wouldn't recommend using silver dollars as dithers if dithers are insisted upon, they can get up to 8".


----------

